#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Dust Explosion NFPA standard

## safetypartha

Dear Friends,
If any one have Dust Explosion Standards _ Lattest, pl. Share.


Partha.See More: Dust Explosion NFPA standard

----------


## Pjotr65

please be more precise, which number are you referring to?

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 61, Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions
in Agricultural and Food Processing Facilities, 2013

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 68, Standard on Explosion Protection by Deflagration Venting, 2013 edition.

----------


## Pjotr65

NFPA 69, Standard on Explosion Prevention Systems, 2014 edition.

----------


## Pjotr65

Standard on the Fundamentals of Combustible Dust

----------


## safetypartha

Very Great Sharing Pjotr65,
Thanks very much.
Partha.

----------


## racp12

Mr. Pjotr65,
Thanks a lot for your valuable contribution.

----------


## gpcshf

thank a lot

----------


## mutrosa

Pjotr65,

Thank you very much.

----------


## micaziv

Great! Thanks a lot

----------


## f81aa

Pjotr65: Thanks for your NFPA posts.

Regards

----------


## lea_r

> Standard on the Fundamentals of Combustible Dust



Can you upload the link please? 
I need NFPA 652-2016. 


Thanks!!See More: Dust Explosion NFPA standard

----------


## safetypartha

Can any bro share NFPA 69-2019 ?
Thanks a lot

----------


## viskzsenior

Hi there.
Appreciate if NFPA 13-2019 be shared.
link *.rar is dead
visksenior@gmail.com

----------


## Andre.Novaes

Hi, the links are dead.
Can you upload again?

----------


## Tusha

> Can any bro share NFPA 69-2019 ?
> Thanks a lot



Here is the link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you bro

----------


## SpeedyPete

Thanks

----------


## Ari Aji Kurniawan

Is This thread still active? i need UL 711 Please

----------


## pwijaya

> Is This thread still active? i need UL 711 Please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot pwijaya!

----------


## Marse86

Dear Friends,
could anyone share NFPA-664:2020 edition standard?
Thank you,

----------

